# Spa GFCI keeps tripping



## cnydave (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a dimension one @home dream 2007 spa, last week the gfci tripped and would NOT hold when reset, isolated to heater control plug , then ordered from Spadepot.com a new heater element. finally got that replaced last night, filled and cleaned tub, and reset breaker. it held just fine, for a while anyway. this morning the gfci was tripped again, tried to reset and it doesn't hold, (I'm no plumber so maybe my connections at heater tube squirted something? will check tonight) Anyway, hoping for some input or suggestions and or similar experiences.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well,if there are no leaks,it may be that the breaker itself is getting weak.
Heating elements can put a pretty good load on them.
Might want to check the wiring back to the box anyway.


----------



## cnydave (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks L1000 , 
I knew breakers went bad but did not know they weakened. Will try to grab a breaker on the way home, then if it still pops, i will return it tomorrow. At least it will narrow things down and its a quick thing to check


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Is this something that just started happening?

Have you checked what the tub calls for as far as wire gauge and breaker...assuming this is a breaker in the main panel not a GFCI recepticle.

Is it the only thing on that circuit, as it should be?


----------



## cnydave (Aug 16, 2012)

tub has been running great for 5 years, wire is proper size, and its the only thing on its circuit, started to trip one morning and wouldnt hold unless i disconnected heater, replaced the heater and it held untill sometime in the night, coing to try replacing the gfci and if that fails, might be time for tub repair, oh the other thing is that my plumbing skills are pathetic, so b4 i repl the breaker when i get home, going to access the electronics and see if when i replaced the heater tube if it is spraying anything. 
Thanks all for your input and if u have any other ideas i will be looking for them, as will i let u know how this resolves.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Should be able to see if your heater tube connection is leaking easily.

Could also be the circuit/electronics board has pooped out.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

wowzer said:


> Should be able to see if your heater tube connection is leaking easily.
> 
> Could also be the circuit/electronics board has pooped out.


Ummm, using the phrase "pooped out" when talking about a spa just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Koot said:


> Ummm, using the phrase "pooped out" when talking about a spa just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

With the power turned off, what is the resistance of your ground (do post if you are unsure how to check that)?

It sounds to me that the FGCI is picking up a ground fault condition, and thus is tripping.

Again with power off, do you have any resistance between the conductors returning from the heating elements and the ground?

*NOTE: Your ground fault for your spa is NOT something to take lightly. It is absolutely MANDATORY for pools and hot tubs.

Please... if this is not an easy fix, please call a licensed electrician in your area. *

Having said that, , please post back what additional troubleshooting you have done, and that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

cnydave, I'm going to close this thread. So you know, I'm a licensed Master Electrician (Texas). I love helping people here and anywhere. If you were close, I'd come and help you at no charge (well... maybe a burger  ). I have discussed this thread with some of the other moderators, to assure that I take the best approach. 

Honestly, the risk/ exposure of servicing power supply to a pool/ spa is simply too risky to be asking on a forum. Changing out a light in the ceiling is completely different than working on supplies to submersed water tanks. I really do recommend you calling out an electrician, where they can verify your bonding jumpers, grounds, and such. It would be a good time to buy a fan or light you have wanted changed out; and get them to do that also.


----------

